# Ammersee-Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?



## exos80 (8. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

bin im Internet auf den Ammersee-__ Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus ambriaelacus) gestoßen:

http://www.aquanet.de/Magazine/DetailArticle.aspx?guid=8479e69c-89d3-4a50-b696-6ab79ffea129

Hält den jemand im Aquarium oder Gartenteich?
Habt Ihr Erfarhungen mit der Art gesammelt?

Ich suche für mein Kaltwasseraquarium Kaulbarsche, da ich aus der Gegend komme wäre diese Art die "naheliegenste"


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

Hallo Exos,

ich kenne den Fisch nicht und hab erstmal Deinen Link und google befragt.

Optisch interessant sieht er auf jedenfall aus.

Du solltest Dich, auf jeden Fall, genauer mit den Gegebenheiten im natürlichen Lebensraum beschäftigen.
Auch wenn hier vielleicht noch Erfahrungsberichte folgen sollten.

Da die Beschreibung des Fisches, auch wenn er genaugenommen schon sehr alt ist, noch so "jung" ist, befürchte ich, dass Dir kaum einer direkte Erfahrungen mitteilen kann.

Wichtig bzw. interessant dürfte die Tatsache sein, dass er (lt. wiki und Artikel) in 3-5m laicht.
Wenn das Laichverhalten also vom Wasserdruck und der dort herrschenden Temperatur abhängig ist, dann dürfte das schwierig sein, dass in einem AQ hin zu bekommen.

Die Untergrundbedingungen sollten eher kein Problem sein.... auch die Temperatur sollte sich ermitteln lassen und ggf. nachstellen.

An welche Menge an Besatz und welche Größe an AQ hast du denn gedacht?

Ich habe aktuell in einem 60er AQ einen __ Giebel (oder is es ne __ Karausche? ich bin da immernoch nicht schlauer)
Der ist auch ca. 12cm lang.
Da dort allein ist und sich inzwischen an die Umgebung gewöhnt hat, scheint das grade so als Winterquartier zu langen... er hat immer wiedr die Phasen, wo er grad mal "gas gibt" und halt schon am ende vom AQ ist 
Für "echten" AQ aufenthalt und mehrere Tiere an Besatz musst da schon an einiges an Volumen aufgestocken.

Leider ist in den Artikeln nichts über das Gruppenverhalten sofort ersichtlich, aber vielleicht ist das aus der Familie der Kaulbarsche ersichtlich, damit ma nder Zahl des Besatzes näher kommt.


----------



## buddler (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

moin!
hatte jahrelang welche in meinem teich.sind irgendwann mal von mir nach einer angeltour als rest der köderfische in den teich gesetzt worden.problemloser fisch.gelegendlich mal ein paar regenwürmer und die kleinen fischen danken es dir jahrelang.im teich ernähren sie sich von mückenlarven und anderem kleingetier.vor jungfischen machen sie allerdings auch keinen halt.
im teich eher unauffälliger kleinfisch.
viel spass.
gruß jörg


----------



## canis (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

Hallo

Da der __ Ammersee-Kaulbarsch als eigene Art erst im 2010 beschrieben und anerkannt wurde, gibt es wohl noch kaum Erfahrungen damit. Nach meinen Infos ist über diese Art auch in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum noch wenig bekannt - geschweige denn über die Haltung in Teichen oder Aquarien. 

Da man bisher davon ausgegangen ist, dass es sich bei den Kaulbarschen im Ammersee um "normale" Kaulbarsche gehandelt hat, dürften die Lebensraumansprüche der beiden Arten wohl recht ähnlich sein. Informiere dich deshalb am besten über die Haltung von Kaulbarschen allgemein.


----------



## archie01 (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

Hallo
Im Gegensatz zum Teich ist der Kaulbarsch im Aquarium ein heikler Zeitgenosse , um eine aktive Kühlung kommst du in den Sommermonaten nicht herum. 
Auch ans Futter gehen die eher schlecht , du mußt damit rechnen , das der nur Lebendfutter annimmt - auf jeden Fall ein Fall für den erfahrenen Aquarianer !

Versuchs erstmal mit dem __ Flußbarsch , schon der ist nicht einfach zu halten.
Aquariengröße nicht unter 500L würde ich mal noch hinzufügen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## canis (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

Flussbarsche im Aquarium - das kommt tatsächlich selten gut. Im Vergleich zum Kaulbarsch habe ich da einige Erfahrungen. Sie nehmen praktisch nur Lebendfutter (Insekten, Weichtiere wie __ Würmer oder natürlich Fische!) und lassen sich kaum an Flockenfutter oder anderes Trockenfutter gewöhnen. Wer Jungfische bezieht (max. fingerlang) kann diese vielleicht noch an getrocknete Gammarus oder getrocknete Mückenlarven gewöhnen. Ältere werden sich aber nicht mehr umstellen. Hinzu kommt, dass es ein Schwarmfisch ist, der nicht alleine gehalten werden sollte. Das erhöht natürlich den Lebendfutterbedarf markant und bringt mehr Unruhe ins Aquarium. 

Alles in allem sind Flussbarsche fürs Aquarium und auch für den kleinen Teich nicht zu empfehlen, zumindest nicht dem Anfänger. Wer weiss, worauf er sich einlässt, kanns ja mal probieren. 

Beim Kaulbarsch fehlt mir wie erwähnt die Erfahrung, vom Hörensagen her dachte ich eigentlich, er sei einfacher zu halten. Wenn er wirklich anspruchsvoller ist als der Flussbarsch, würde ich auch von ihm abraten.


----------



## buddler (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

moin!
wie schon gesagt,im teich problemlos zu halten.
im aquarium kann ich mir auch vorstellen,dass die temperaturen im sommer schwierigkeiten bereiten werden.
wunder mich nur darüber,dass der gemeine kaulbarsch im ammersee als eigenständige art angesehen wird.im gegensatz zu anderen fundorten besteht jedenfalls kein unterschied.
in der ruhr wimmelte es früher nur so von den quälgeistern beim angeln.mit wurm zu angeln brachte außer kaulbarschen meist keinen anderen fisch.
dies hat sich allerdings anders entwickelt,seitdem der __ wels stärker vertreten ist(aber anderes thema)
von aquriumhaltung würde ich allerdings abraten.
gruß jörg


----------



## martin1978 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee-Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

*Der Ammersee-Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus ambriaelacus)*
Er lebt endemisch im Ammersee und wurde erst im Jahr 2010 als eigene Art beschrieben!
Der Ammersee-Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus ambriaelacus) wurde bisher nur im Ammersee gefunden! Kaulbarsche aus dem Ammersee haben größere Augen, eine andere Zeichnung und andere Proportionen als die Nominatform des Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus cernua). Der Ammersee-Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus ambriaelacus) erreicht knapp 12 cm Länge. Die Färbung ist silbrig hellgrau. Die teils gelblichen Flossen weisen Fleckenserien auf. Er unterscheidet sich vom Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus cernua) durch einen höheren Rücken, statistisch eine etwas längere Rückenflosse (D1 15 statt 14), größere Augen und nur kleine dunkle Flecken ohne Muster. Vom Donaukaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus baloni) unterscheidet er sich durch etwas größere Augen, einen etwas niedrigeren Schwanzstiel, mehr P-Flossenstrahlen (15 statt 13) und ein steileres Kopfprofil. Der Ammersee-Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus ambriaelacus) hat 37 Seitenlinienschuppen (zwei weniger als Schrägreihen). Wie bei allen Kaulbarschen laufen die Kopfseitenlinien nicht in Knochenröhren, sondern in -rinnen, die außen nur von dünner Haut bedeckt sind - damit kann der Fisch auch in der Nacht, ohne Sicht, Nahrung vom Grund aufspüren.
Flossenformel: D1 XII-XV, D2 I/10-12, A II/5-6.
Der Ammersee-Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus ambriaelacus) laicht in Ufernähe in ca. 3 - 5 m Tiefe im Mai. Die Eier treiben oder sinken zum Sandgrund. Sie haften aber kaum auf dem Boden an.


----------



## Stoer (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

 Kaulbarsche oder Flussbarsche im Aquarium, für mich die reinste Tierquälerei !
Es werden schon genug Fische in viel zu kleinen Teichen gequält. Fangt Ihr Aquarianer auch noch an.
Gibt es nicht genug Fischarten für das Aquarium ?!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*

Hi,

durch genetische Untersuchungen werden sicher noch einige heimische Fische in mehrere Arten aufgeteilt werden müssen. Allein alle als __ Gründling (Gobio gobio) bekannten Fische sind höchstwahrscheinlich sehr viele unterschiedliche Arten/Unterarten/Formen. Fast jeder großere Fluß könnte laut Ichthyologen eine eigene Gründlingsart beherbergen. 
Bei denen siehts nämlich so ähnlich aus wie bei den Coregonen (Felchen/Maränen). Da beherbergt jeder Alpensee eine/mehrere endemische Art/en, die alle auf eine Coregonenart zurückgehen die vor 12.000 Jahren als ursprünglicher Wanderfisch der Eiszeit, nach dem Abschmelzen der Gletscher in den einzelnen Gewässern "eingesperrt" wurde.
Der __ Flußbarsch im Bodensee könnte wahrscheinlich auch mal als eigene endemische Art/Unterart geführt werden, der weicht nämlich von der Färbung her von allen anderen Flußbarschen in Europa ab. Bei den Flußbarschen (Egli) aus dem Bodensee sind die sonst überall rot gefärbten Flossen nämlich gelb

MfG Frank


----------



## archie01 (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ammersee- Kaulbarsch im Aquarium?*



Stoer schrieb:


> Kaulbarsche oder Flussbarsche im Aquarium, für mich die reinste Tierquälerei !
> Es werden schon genug Fische in viel zu kleinen Teichen gequält. Fangt Ihr Aquarianer auch noch an.
> Gibt es nicht genug Fischarten für das Aquarium ?!




Hallo
Alles eine Frage der Dimensionen deines Aquariums , bei 1000 bis 2000l und entsprechender Kühlung seh ich da kein Problem , wir reden hier ja nicht über "Giganten" wie unseren __ Waller....
Man sollte sich aber von vornherein darüber klar sein , das der Aufwand dafür enorm ist und auch nicht billig.


Gruß
Archie


----------

